# FS: Leucistic Axolotl and Setup PHOTOS ADDED



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Last axolotl from the daily photo journal, that I was planning on keeping is for sale. She's got crazy melanophores (black spots) running from her head, down her entire back. She measures 7.5" and eats pellet food well 



















22g long tank
rock decor & hide
Fusion air pump
corner filter
Exo-Terra silk plant
new API master test kit (no box)
2/3 a 1 gallon jug of prime
freezer bag of axolotl pellet food and more. SOLD


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Photo's up, sorry for the delay


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice! Love these little guys.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

They're awesome creatures, wish I could keep her. This girl especially. She's super friendly, sociable


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, awesome noisy/grainy camera phone photo of most setup accessories!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

The little lady is still here!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

And then there were none


----------

